

Posterous adds Google Maps support - dcurtis
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-works-awesome-with-google-maps

======
tlrobinson
Have you guys considered oEmbed (<http://www.oembed.com/>) support? It would
be perfect for things like Posterous (it's also what we use in 280 Slides)

There's a handy 3rd party oEmbed provider for popular services that don't
natively support it: <http://oohembed.com/>

~~~
rantfoil
We actually already support oEmbed -- the big problem with it is discovery. We
have to hard code lists of sites that support oembed -- which really defeats
the purpose.

~~~
boucher
oEmbed does have a discovery mechanism, though it's its barely implemented by
anyone. 280 Slides implements the discovery consumer portion of the spec.

------
emmett
Posterous continues to rock. I'm curious if they have some master list of
every magic integration they plan to make, or if they're just making them up
on a whim as they go along.

~~~
mrduncan
I would imagine they have some pretty good stats on what people are posting
and are making some inferences based on what they think would be most useful
to the most people. That's what I would probably be doing if I were in their
shoes (but since I'm not I'd love to hear how their actually doing it).

------
mkuhn
I just love Posterous, it's a great product and the pace at which they add new
features is great.

One feature I just realized I would love to have is to "integrate" Dropbox
Photo Uploads in a post in the same way I can add Photos to an email (they
create a gallery for me). This would avoid having to upload the pictures twice
which would be especially useful on the road where the Internet is often slow.

Also a very nice feature would be the ability to edit the galleries,
especially the possibility to add and remove pictures.

------
brown9-2
Just curious - I've seen Posterous mentioned a few other times on HN - for
anyone using Posterous, what are you mostly using it for? As a true blog, with
posts, or as a quick way to dump files to a public place?

Seems like a neat tool, and a very polished presentation, just curious how
people are using it in the real world.

~~~
mkuhn
I'm using it as a blog. I like the ease with which I can use it and how I can
write my posts offline (GMail with Gears) and then upload them as soon as I
have an Internet connection.

------
paraschopra
I am amazed the rate at which they are continuing its development. But I
wonder if all such niche features would only cater to a select segment of
customers.

Does the common user really care if there is Google maps support or not?

~~~
kngspook
Capture the "niche users" and the "common user" will follow...

Niche users are usually the early adopters, the experts, and the evangelists
to everyone else.

~~~
gaiusparx
Posturous can attract the Tumblr crowd only when CSS theming is available.

------
pclark
has Posterous done themes yet? Maps are cool and all, but you know.

------
saurabh
Still waiting for OpenID support from posterous.

